# Two Pair Beats Three Of A Kind



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

These just arrived back from Brighton the other day. A nice pair of mid '60's Bulova Accutron Astronauts.










Here's the one with the coffin link band:










And here's the one on the bullet link band:










And here is the other pair. The one back from Brighton and the other desperately needing to go. 1970's Bulova Accutron World Timers










Here's the one on the bullet band:










Here's the one on mesh:










Ordinarily three of a kind beats a pair, but in this instance I think it is the other way around!


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

I must say I think the Astronauts are stunning looking watches

and the other two aint bad either.


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

great looking watches very nice indeed

H


----------



## rovert (Aug 2, 2012)

4 Aces !


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Very nice watches, Dave...something else for me to lust after! :yes:


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

Wow Dave, love those Accutrons. 

If there wasn't an embargo in place at Chez Lud I'd love one of those world timers.

I already have an Astronaut but I've never seen a world timer in the metal, what size are they and are they 214s or 218s ?


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Excellent watches. I must visit Brighton myself as it seems to make things much better than they were before they went!

Mike


----------



## richardod (Oct 13, 2011)

Loving the Accutron world timers- never seen them before- guess they aren't too common, I can only see one on the bay?


----------



## Oliverb (Sep 3, 2012)

Beautiful watches! World Timers have 2185 caliber movement - as evidenced by double crown.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Oliverb said:


> Beautiful watches! World Timers have 2185 caliber movement - as evidenced by double crown.


Sorry, that is incorrect.

World Times have normal 2182 movements...the top crown only rotates the inner bezel with the cities on it....it does not control a second time zone (hand or dial) like a true 2185.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Very nice- that Astronaut on the coffin link band is very handsome!


----------



## raulgonzalez (Jan 15, 2012)

Very nice, particularly the world timers, Bulova certainly made some attractive models in the 70's. Its a shame the majority of there modern watches aren't anywhere near as nice. The Space View Limited edition is an exception although its price was astronomical. Hopefully they will release some more models that are inspired from there past in the not too distant future.


----------



## Littleroger (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi martinus,

I too have a small collection of Accutrons, including a DS 666, a Snorkel 666 and a beautiful Astronaut but am desperately looking for a nice World Timer to join its brothers, so if you wish to sell one of the pair, just drop me a line - would be great.

Br

Roger


----------



## Littleroger (Apr 9, 2013)

And here are a couple of shots o my babies. Hope you can spare a WT to join them ;-)

R


----------

